# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  مقایسه سیستم مدیریت محتوای فروشگاهی مگنتو،اپن کارت و پرستا شاپ

## balavipourali

Open Cart
این سیستم های مدیریت محتوا هم به صورت متن باز و فروشگاهی است که با تفکر “استفاده آسان از آن” طراحی شده است.کاربران به راحتی میتوانند فروشگاه های جدید را راه اندازی و شخصی سازی کنند.برای این سیستم مدیریت محتوا حجم وسیعی از تم ها و قالبهای رایگان و حرفه ای وجود دارد.
مانند اکثر پلتفرم های مشابه،Open Cart  هم یک سیستم افزونه ای برای خود دارد،که کاربران آن میتوانند امکانات و کارکردهای حرفه ای که فروشگاهشان نیاز دارد را به کار گیرند.
پیشخوان و رابط کاربری (Dashboard ) ساده و به دور از پیچیدگی پلتفرم Open Cart مورد علاقه اکثر کاربران و توسعه دهندگان آن است.این پیشخوان برای کاربران آن ساده و در حال زیبا است و همچنین در یک نگاه  میزان فروش و تجزیه و تحلیل آماری را به کاربران آن نمایش می دهد.امکانات کلیدی اپن کارت
– یک پلتفرم متن باز که روز به روز در حال پیشرفت است،یعنی این پلتفرم به زودی منقرض نخواهد شد و به کارش ادامه خواهد داد و سهم زیادی از بازار را خواهد گرفت.
– ارائه یک کاتالوگ بسیار بزرگ از تم ها و قالب ها و افزونه ها به همراه قابلیت های رایگان دیگر به کاربران.
– به طور خودکار مهمترین معیارهای وبسایت را به ادمین نمایش می دهد.
– بیش از ۲۰ روش پرداخت برای مشتریان محصولات را می تواند فراهم کند.
– امکان مدیریت فروشگاه های مختلف تنها از یک پیشخوان و رابط کاربری
– این قابلیت را میدهد تا محصولات را براساس شناسه های مختلف مانند رنگ ،اندازه و… مجزا کنند.
– کمک به مدیران وبسایت برای پشتیبان گیری(BackUp ) از طریق همان رابط کاربری و پیشخوان
– دسته بندی محصولات بی نهایت
– چند زبانه بودن
استفاده آسان
بین این ۳ سیستم مدیریت محتوا،استفاده از این پلتفرم ساده تر است.همچنین جزوات و مقالات رسمی این پلتفرم به کاربران کمک میکند تا به راحتی یک فروشگاه اینترنتی را تولید کنند؛ضمن اینکه منابع خوبی در اینترنت برای راهنمایی در مورد  Open Cart وجود دارد.
چه افرادی بهتر است از Open cart استفاده کنند؟
یک انتخاب فوق العاده برای کسانی که به دنبال راه حل های آسان می باشند.Open Cart برای کسانی که قصد مدیریت چندین فروشگاه را دارند بسیار مناسب است زیرا میتوان آن وبسایت ها را تنها از یک پیشخوان و رابط به راحتی  مدیریت کرد.PrestaShop
این پلتفرم ها بسیاری از صفات دو پلتفرم دیگر ذکر شده در این مقاله را دارا می باشد.مانند آنها متن باز است و شامل کلکسیونی بزرگ از قالب و تم ها و ماژول ها می باشد.امکانات کلیدی پرستا شاپ
– پلتفرم فروشگاهی متن باز است.
– وجود هزاران تم و ماژول رایگان و منحصر به فرد برای آن
– قالب پیش فرض آن به طورکامل ریسپانسیو(Responsive ) است.بدین معنا که به راحتی در نسخه های موبایلی و تبلتی با هر مرورگری بدون به هم ریختگی و با کیفیت خوب نمایش داده می شود.
– راهنما برای طراحان آن
استفاده آسان
افرادی که با وردپرس یا جوملا که سیستم های مدیریت محتوای قدرتمندی میباشند کار کرده اند،یادگیری و کارکردن با PrestaShop نباید برایشان سخت باشد.
مانند مورد نمایش تجزیه و تحلیل های آماری در Open Cart که ذکر شد،PrestaShop هم این قابلیت را دارد که این تحلیل های آماری را نمایش دهد اما با جزئیات بیشتر.
این پلتفرم اسناد و مقالات خوبی برای اموزش را در سطح اینترنت دارد.همچنین استفاده از این پلتفرم به حدی راحت است که اگر مقاله یا کتابی را برای یادگیری مطالعه نکنید،اما کمی تجربه در سیستمهای مدیریت محتوا مانند وردپرس داشته باشید به راحتی میتوانید وبسایت خود را تا حد خوبی مدیریت کنید.
چه افرادی بهتر است از prestaShop استفاده کنند؟
همانطور که بسیاری از قالب ها وتم ها رایگان هستند اما برای این پلتفرم قالب های زیادی وجود دارد که برای آنها باید هزینه پرداخت کرد.اگر پرداخت هزینه برای شما خیلی مسئله مهمی نیست می توانید ازPrestaShop استفاده کنید،و از قالب ها و امکانات کم نظیر آن بهره بگیرید.
http://arvinkaren.com/%D9%85%D9%82%D...%DB%8C-%D9%85/
arvinkaren.com

----------

